# My new Bengal Raven



## Drumstix (Jul 7, 2005)

Here are some pix of our new Silver Bengal, Raven. In the pix, she is 9 weeks old. She is now 12 weeks. She's in the fuzzies right now but, her coat is starting to clear up. i'll update her soon...

















































I hope you enjoyed them.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awwwww! So cute. And it looks like she's getting along fine with the incumbent cat too!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, she's sooo cute! :luv


----------



## Jaya (Aug 2, 2006)

Pretty girl, and I must say, a lovely name as well.


----------



## poppypower (Apr 24, 2006)

Ahhh she is so sweet, i would love another bengal.....


----------



## Drumstix (Jul 7, 2005)

doodlebug said:


> Awwwww! So cute. And it looks like she's getting along fine with the incumbent cat too!



These pix were taken within a couple of hours after bringing her home. Dash, our 2 year old Bengal, just litterally fell in love with her immediatley. They are best friends!!!

Thanks for all the kind words everyone!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

That's great to hear that they get along so well!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Bengals are my favourite. Raven is just a beautiful little monkey


----------



## Drumstix (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks for the nice words everyone. I'll update her as her coat starts to clear up.


----------



## Drumstix (Jul 7, 2005)

Here's an update on Raven's progress. Her coat is really starting to clear up!!! Whatcha think?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

ly


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Ooo ahh those spots have developed alot more, wat a gorgeous muffin


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't know how I missed this thread when you first posted it! Adorable photos, Raven is just adorable.


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Wow what a stunning beautiful kitty  and its great to see how well she is getting on with your other cat!


----------



## Drumstix (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm so happy you guys like her!! She's wonderful. Our other cat is a 2 year old Bengal. His name is Dash. He's soooo laid back. He loved her from the start. The first pix taken of her were just 2 hours after getting her home. He fell hard for her. She'll be spayed in a couple of months and everything will be set.
I'll update in another month or so.


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

She is sooo sweet and beautiful and shiny. Did I allredy said she is loooovely :heart


----------



## Drumstix (Jul 7, 2005)

Kapatrik I see you're a Bengal lover too!!! Arent they the best!!! Yours look AMAZING!!!


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh wow! she is stunning


----------



## Gypsy Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm officially envious. She is beautiful!


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

Drumstix, thans for your kind words! I really love my bengals :luv I have thre now and when Lara will have her kittens next year... Perhaps one of them will stay :wink: I met Lara´s future mate last weekend and he is just wonderful yong brown spotted bengalboy.


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Beautiful kitty!! Great pics!


----------



## ILoveMittens (Sep 21, 2006)

Shes beautiful!! Bengals are so pretty!


----------



## Kiraz (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh, what a beautiful cats!


----------



## Drumstix (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.!!! Kapatrik...please post pix of the kittens when they arrive.


----------

